# Sailing A Formosa What A Different Experience



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, I decided to share this with you guys...because it was a very different experience in my sailing life....a much quiet sailing experience...

While here in St. Thomas, I started getting a little sad because I am missing my other Giulietta....so far away in Portugal, and so lonely she is...so, I was in real need of sailing...

Anyway...while here, I met this wonderfull guy, named Cpt. Coy, and his completely nuts first mate Paul...(also met Coy's wife).

Coy and Paul run a very different outfit from those stupid day sailboat rides, the ones you get on a sailboat here in St. Thomas, for $100....you know ....the 182 turist on a small sailboat, tack 3 times, fill you with rum, loud music, cool locals....... and lets go back...here are the $40 T-shirts and the $30 baseball caps, and please notice our huge TIPS ACCEPTED sign...

Coy and Paul bought a Formosa 51, and tired of being ripped 40% of their profits by the local Hotels and cruiseships, decided to move to Lindbergh bay, asked the local Hotel if they could advertise their 2, 3 and 6 hour sunset sailing trips...and they do just that now...they don't push their business, it became a known thing, and with all the weddings here, they're prety busy with the newly weds...

The boat leaves at 5pm, sails quietly into the sunset, crazy Paul prepares some Rum Punch...and the boat is yours if you want if not, they'll "drive it"!!!!

Fred wanted to see the Pirates thing...so ARRRRR he got Pirates, too....and skulls, and all...I had a very enjoyable afternoon with my Giulietta, and Luis and Fred.
I sailed for a while, even Fred sailed....Giulietta just relaxed....what a day...

Their boat and web page is here in case you come over this way Gypsy Wind  it is a very well worth different experience provided by absolutely true simple people, and I recommend it sincerely. Want calm and quiet?? This is it....

Cap. Coy runs a non profit cancer outfit in the US during hurricane season, the other 6 months he's here...at Lydbergh bay, in St. Thomas

I liked the Formosa, very confortable, enormous down bellow, but unfortunately, very very very slow, but quiet, docile and less rocking than my seetheart. Still we were not looking for speed..just a quiet afternoon...

Funny thing was that the wheel being hydraulic, needs a lot of turns before the boat actually changes direction....so, me (duhhh) used to my Giu's "very direct and touchy" sword carbon rudder and wheels started thinking the boat had lost the rudder, when I turned it half turn and nothing happened!!!!    

Anyway, enjoyed the cutter ketch rigging and its sailing, and enjoyed the fact that I really had to resist (believe me I actually made an effort) the urge to trim the sails....who cares.....I remembered CD....sailing and enjoying a beer.... so I let the wrinkles and flapping genoa go...just this once.....

I and my dear Giulietta decided that once the kids are gone, and well routed into their future, God permitting, will get a large ketch and will go round the World...promissed her.

Here, please some photos enjoy.

The Boat Formosa.



















Fred and the crazy Pirate....AAARRRRRRR



















Giulietta and Luis










dramatic sunsets...


----------



## nelsonsmoody (Nov 22, 2005)

very nice, welcome to the club of slower boats. 
ps. read your article you send cool. I'l be in Portugal in April.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

We will now refer to Giu as Captain Ron. Thanks for sharing the story and great photos from your trip.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Now that you've crossed to the darkside Giu, do you want CD to send you a Catalina brochure? <G> Great pictures and glad the whole family enjoyed it.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PB,

I just saw the dark side.....the "Speed Force" is still with me....please tell "Darth CD" that I don't need a brochure of the Inter-Stellar-alina....I....I....I resisted......still sailing the Millenium......


TB who's Cap. Ron??


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Giu -- Great post! Thanks for the pics. And yes, now you know how the rest of us live, especially us cruisers where speed is all relative (to not moving at all).

As for Captain Ron, you're missing out. You gotta rent this video sometime:
http://www.amazon.com/Captain-Ron-Kurt-Russell/dp/B000065V3P


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Now that you've crossed to the darkside Giu, do you want CD to send you a Catalina brochure? <G> Great pictures and glad the whole family enjoyed it.


Why not go for a Gozzard, a Valiant or an Island Packet? Those boats are way heavier per foot than even my steel cutter. Very nice motion in a seaway, though...you hardly ever spill your beverage.


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

What are you talking about "now that you've crossed to the darkside"? Giu has seen the light! Use the force Giu!
(The force is strong in this one)
Great story and pics. I'm jealous!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Giulietta said:


> TB who's Cap. Ron??


The boat used to film Captain Ron was a Formosa - surprised you haven't seen the DVD yet. Through the years Capt. Ron has become an icon with American sailors.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yeah Swab, don't you know who Capt Ron is? Find out and you might get promoted to Mate!

Nice pics, good to see that you can take your wife with you on your business trips. Keeps you out of trouble


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

AHHHH GIU!!

Once you come out of the closet, you can never really go back in. When you come in last on your next race, just look back and remember me (or just cheat, hey, I do!!). 

I loved the pics. I showed them to Kris too. The jacket is travelling the world, could not have found a better home. Take care, my friend.

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

OK OK OK...

Let's all get a grip......

1)..I have not been "converted" to slow crusing boats
2) Even if I decide to do it, and go live like Darth CD, Lord Cam, Darth TB or Seth PB...it will be after my kids are on their own, and only then
3) This was merely an "excursional" sail....just because I was "sail sick" of my Giulietta
4) I have been sailing for a few days now...and never heard of Capt. Ron (will try to see it, ok??), but it did not seem to decrease my sailing abilities ehehehehe we have other icons, here. the real ones...ehehehehehe like Da Gama, Cabral, Magalhães (Magellan), etc....you know....real people, not Hollywoods ehehehehehe
5) I am not on the look for slow cruisers such as formosas, IP, Gozzards or such ....not yet....I still like to see my bow move forward with the wind....ehehehe
6) I have not been inside no closet...and if I come last, I will cry......

It was just a different fun I had...

SO CUT IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No closet, dark sides and light sides jokes......


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

It's called denial Giu. <G>


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

This does remind me of a funny story though. A bunch of us went to lunch in our boats and on the way back, had an "informal" race. Here I am in my Hunter 26, stretched out on the cockpit seat, back against the stern rail seat, tiller on my belly, mainsheet across my legs, while the reigning champs of the marina in their Catalina 25 Tall Rig were tweaking like crazy trying to stay up with me. After a couple of miles, the wind shifted, and they finally caught up. Still tweaking, sweating like crazy, and I was still just sitting back, enjoying the sail. We both got back at the same time. They enjoyed the challenge of tweaking, I just enjoyed being on the boat.

Goes to show, it's whatever floats your boat. <G>


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Nice easy sail there Giu and the wife is a Doll. Enjoy the tranquility while ya can as the Rat Race starts way too soon afterwards.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> This does remind me of a funny story though. A bunch of us went to lunch in our boats and on the way back, had an "informal" race. Here I am in my Hunter 26, stretched out on the cockpit seat, back against the stern rail seat, tiller on my belly, mainsheet across my legs, while the reigning champs of the marina in their Catalina 25 Tall Rig were tweaking like crazy trying to stay up with me. After a couple of miles, the wind shifted, and they finally caught up. Still tweaking, sweating like crazy, and I was still just sitting back, enjoying the sail. We both got back at the same time. They enjoyed the challenge of tweaking, I just enjoyed being on the boat.
> 
> Goes to show, it's whatever floats your boat. <G>


OK...lets get things straight here... 

1) a Catalina 25 isn't exactly the right example of a fast boat....  
2) you were alone.....they were a few on a 25' it makes a difference  specially after lunch  
3) why they sweat???? were they rowing???? I've seen how CD's Catalina sails, with those underwater rows...   
4) was your engine on??? 

Charlie...thanks for the compliment on the wife....(shhhhhht she reads this....don't say that too many times.....I have to put up with her afterwards   ....)

Any way...it was a fun sail but I'm "Still on my side of the road"....I can see where this is all going now.....

I WILL NOT DO IT.........I RACE.....PERIOD.......


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm telling ya Giu ..... you're in denial. Remember, the first step is admitting you have a problem....... <G>


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I think popping a little Buffet or Marley in his CD player on his boat will definitely slow him down, dream of the ride on the formosa, the waves, the main flapping a little in the breeze, the kids relaxed, the waves, gentle swaying of the boat, the waves, Cruising Dad's anthem (Sail Slow, Live Long) ringing in his ears, the waves...

He will be coming around... don't you worry.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Maybe he could get a nice E-scow for when he has relapses. Ya just gotta know Fred would go ga-ga over one. <G>


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PB...funny....

I will not have relapses....but...(laugh all you want) I went back to the Formosa today...just to look around and talk with Capt. Coy...

He laughed at TB calling me Capt. Ron......he knows the story..I have to get that DVD....

Anyway...like I said...one day...I will get something like that...not now...later....

Now...I must go back to my original tracks.....


----------



## lonebull (Jun 10, 2006)

Infinite diamonds sparkle sparkle from the waves,
the hull travels through space.
Before you the destination beckons,
a promise.
Around you the world turns,
clouds above telegraph your day,
waves mimick and whisper there hidden secrets.
Your manmade surroundings are insignificant.
There is only your spirit.
and your movement.
The winds of your spirit soar.
You are balanced. You exist:
and with the grace of God,
you move.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Gui,
I like the bit about when the kids leave home. The way kids are these days you might just get that Ketch at the same time as the walking stick and a pension.   
Cheers mate
TD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Business trip ....................well if ya gotta work. So do you need any employee's to do this leg work to keep you from surrering soooooooo. Great looking vessel and nice photo's Thank YOU I'm off to Hawaii to visit my daughter this Wednesday I hope to get some sailing in while I am there also. Fair Winds


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

oops!!!!!!!! suffering....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

lonebull said:


> Infinite diamonds sparkle sparkle from the waves,
> the hull travels through space.
> Before you the destination beckons,
> a promise.
> ...


Lonebull

Very nice, thank you for the post. Thank you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giu

Thanks for the photos and story.

Charlie


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Lonebull...ya gotta keep that poetry stuff to a minimum lest we start calling you lonesteer!! <g>


----------



## lonebull (Jun 10, 2006)

Sorry about that. I'll keep it surface level.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ferdinand sitting beneath the cork tree again? 
Regards,
Red


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Loewe...

Man...can you explain what you mean?? please?


----------



## lonebull (Jun 10, 2006)

I’ve never found the soulful level of sailing to weaken me physically or mentally, quite the opposite. My apology stemmed from the understanding that diving into the reason (not the outcome) of why we sail is not the purpose of Sailnet. A threat of de-masculating the author (i.e. ridicule) further accentuates the Moderators point. Like the street kids of Mexico, individually I feel comfortable fending off both physical and mental aggression. Collectively the battle is not mine. As there will always be poverty, there will always be ignorance. Know that we do not conquer the waters, Gods grace allows us to sail upon them. That said; see you ‘out there’.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Say wha??

You're not really from Texas. No way!

Gary


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Gary, you'd be surprised what and who's from Texas. That from an expatriot Texan...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Perhaps only you and I are meant to know Gui.  Somehow the strains of Herb Alpert's horn are playing through my mind. It was one of my Oma's favorite melodies. She never sailed a Formosa though 

Regards,
Red


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

OK...I must admit that I did not understand a thing since the last 4 posts!!!

What am I missing??


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

That's OK Giu....neither did I...except for the "lonely bull" reference...a popular song played by herb alpert and the tiajuana brass in the 1960's!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> OK...I must admit that I did not understand a thing since the last 4 posts!!!
> 
> What am I missing??


I don't know G but I'm missing it as well.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

lonebull said:


> I've never found the soulful level of sailing to weaken me physically or mentally, quite the opposite. My apology stemmed from the understanding that diving into the reason (not the outcome) of why we sail is not the purpose of Sailnet. A threat of de-masculating the author (i.e. ridicule) further accentuates the Moderators point. Like the street kids of Mexico, individually I feel comfortable fending off both physical and mental aggression. Collectively the battle is not mine. As there will always be poverty, there will always be ignorance. Know that we do not conquer the waters, Gods grace allows us to sail upon them. That said; see you 'out there'.


Ah, you see the problem is that you are literate. Not traits most people associate with Texans but then most people have never heard of Townes van Zandt or Guy Clark.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Holly macaroni.....when Cam does not understand......things are bad....

Must be "inside hidden messages"...man......peace.....  

Or maybe someone is writting secret messages in codes, and they are talking to each other, planing to assassinate...the French President


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta-

I guess the idea of you sailing on a Formosa has just confused everybody.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

meeeee???? sailing a formosa?????

Never.....never......what is a formosa??? sounds like a cheese!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

"The Story of Ferdinand" I'm surprised you've not read it. Leaf wrote it as a childrens' book in 1936 I think. About a bull that would rather smell the flowers rather than bullfight, go figure.... Cause quite a stir when published because it was at the start of the Spanish revolution and was pretty pacifist in nature. Neither Franco nor Hitler were fans and had it banned. Somehow I thought our resident poet might appreciate the reference and that our friends on the east side of the pond might empathize. 
Regards,
Red


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Ahhh thanks for the explanation...I never read it, I'm Portuguese, not Spanish...want to start a war??? do you????    

Spanish (from Spain) are French people that learnt how to walk on 2 feet....   

A bull that smell flowers, huh???? Sounds like "El Broko Mountain Bullo"


----------



## lonebull (Jun 10, 2006)

You guys are hilarious. Dockside comedians united. You must have really big boats to compensate for ....the weather. I got the humor and really did enjoy it. Made me smile.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Loewe said:


> "The Story of Ferdinand" I'm surprised you've not read it. Leaf wrote it as a childrens' book in 1936 I think. About a bull that would rather smell the flowers rather than bullfight, go figure.... Cause quite a stir when published because it was at the start of the Spanish revolution and was pretty pacifist in nature. Neither Franco nor Hitler were fans and had it banned. Somehow I thought our resident poet might appreciate the reference and that our friends on the east side of the pond might empathize.
> Regards,
> Red


I confess that the reference escaped me as well. I did read that book (hmmm, maybe a kids edition, maybe I just looked at the pictures and maybe it was someone reading to me, but it was not this century I can tell you. Hint - Hitler was about ten years gone and Franco still had his grip on Spain. I remember vaguely a kids edition of Don Quixote as well.


----------



## lonebull (Jun 10, 2006)

Just a note here guys, then I really do need to move on to another focus. In the short months of 2007 one friend is gone, his physical body parts blown here and there. Another is now left handed having lost his right arm. Sailing has been my escape from madness, to a world that has some form of reason. I should have never posted that damn description, it's just that the world seems so brilliant when the finality of it all is shoved in your face.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Improvise, adapt, overcome. We'll rejoin those gone before us on Fiddler's Green. Until then we do what we can for others and ourselves. Ever get out this way with any DAV's, ring me up. We run a special program for disabled sailors. Most of my guys are quads. It's not much, but it beats the heck out of sitting in the VAMC waiting for the inevitable. 
Regards,
Red


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

*Edited by cam for link. *
Get lost. Spam someone else.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CBinRI-

By quoting their message, you're actually helping them... by giving them additional links for google to rank them by. D'OH. Also, when the mods get around to killing off their original spamming post, your quoted version will still be here.


----------

